# WELCOME TO ASEAN ECONOMIC COMMUNITY : One Vision, One Identity, One Community



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ASEAN LANDSCPAE*
*Mount Bromo*
East Java, Indonesia

Not calm here .. by Alla Sokolova, on Flickr

*Sunny Valley*
Muong Lum commune, Yen Chau district, Son La province, Vietnam








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hungvit/7974702936/

*Bagan*
Bagan is an ancient city located in the Mandalay Region of Burma (Myanmar)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shuttermatik/15231504332


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Boheydulang Island*
Sabah, Malaysia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11491989904/

*Banaue Rice Terraces*
6,000 year-old Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao Province, Philippines









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bunadski/15576900565

*Sunflower Field *
Lopburi Province, Central Thailand

Sunflower with Khao Chinlae as background by golfztudio, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Angkor Wat*
Cambodia
Angkor Wat was first a Hindu, then subsequently a Buddhist, temple complex in Cambodia and the largest religious monument in the world. The temple was built by the Khmer King Suryavarman II in the early 12th century in Yaśodharapura, the capital of the Khmer Empire









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oyenbuang/9566457177

* Vieng Kham mountains*
Laos 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peternijenhuis/6298348117


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*HIGH INCOME NATIONS*
*SINGAPORE*
GDP Per capita:	US$55,182 (International Monetary Fund)

Marina Bay, Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr

*BRUNEI*
GDP Per capita:	US$50,440 (International Monetary Fund)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hardbreakkid/12746929625


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ASEAN MAJOR CITIES*
PENANG, MALAYSIA








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3641/3578777329_aacdac1b05_b.jpg

DANANG, VIETNAM









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14440710468/

PATTAYA, THAIALND









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114199622&postcount=96


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SURABAYA, INDONESIA









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5397737?with_photo_id=50348026

CEBU, PHILIPPINES









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114064093&postcount=731

SAIGON, VIETNAM









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112114518&postcount=717


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JOHOR BAHRU, MALAYSIA








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3454/3204156000_a783395e91_b.jpg

MEDAN, INDONESIA









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2902/13981679491_18517b870f_b.jpg

HATYAI, THAILAND









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104668651&postcount=101


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BANDUNG, INDONESIA








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1323/4600209426_c67e3db87c_b.jpg

KUCHING, MALAYSIA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5908443226/

NHA TRANG, VIETNAM









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3800/11101767855_3f46b49df3_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Legazpi City, Philippines









http://wowlegazpi.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Legazpi_AlbayGulf.jpg

Makassar, Indonesia









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109164974&postcount=74

Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Borneo-Dream-Travel-Tours-Sdn-Bhd/57415511268


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malacca City, Malaysia









From teckkang

Pekanbaru, Indonesia








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3767/11162997056_4b5904502c_b.jpg

Chiangmai, Thailand


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sultan Hasanuddin International Airport*
Makassar, South Sulawesi - Indonesia








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3368/3569717852_929e64c56c_b.jpg








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8381/8450963877_cc4eafd415_b.jpg








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3159/2951492075_d05e2d6e0e_b.jpg

*Can Tho International Airport*
Can Tho, Mekong Delta region - Vietnam









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Tho_Airport1.JPG/1024px-Can_Tho_Airport1.JPG








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Tho_Airport3.JPG/1024px-Can_Tho_Airport3.JPG

*Kota Kinabalu International Airport*
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah - Malaysia









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35520864








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4525010406_3c88dfbaa5_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Lien Khuong Airport*
Da Lat, Central Highlands region - Vietnam









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...port_03.jpg/1024px-Lien_Khuong_Airport_03.jpg

*KUCHING INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*
Kuching, Sarawak - Malaysia









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/209470








http://www.flickr.com/photos/honpqoo/3253651130/

*Sepinggan International Airport *
Balikpapan, East Borneo - Indonesia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annomalay/12115605136/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport*
Bali - Indonesia









http://popbali.com/melihat-kemegahan-the-new-ngurah-rai-airport-dari-dekat-slide/2/

*Da Nang International Airport*
Da Nang - Vetnam









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...12_01.JPG/1024px-DAD_new_terminal_2012_01.JPG

*Malaysian LCCT - KLIA2*
Sepang, Greater KL - Malaysia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13915152510/in/set-72157644504597965/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13915106217/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15425076091


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malacca International Airport*
Batu Berendam, Malacca - Malaysia









http://www.airport-data.com/airport/photo/028594.html









*Kuala Namu International Airport*
Deli Serdang, Medan, North Sumatera - Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/12587127365








https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/13706655074/sizes/c/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/timothywp/11446194875/in/photostream/

*Tan Son Nhat International Airport*
Ho Chi Minh City - Vietnam









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...024px-Vietnam_TanSonNhat_Airport_Check-In.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14016171940


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Siem Reap Internatinal Airport*
Siem Reap, Cambodia









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8664907

*Tabing Airport*
Padang, Indonesia









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tabing_Airport_MRD-2.jpg

*Sultan Mahmud Airport*
Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu, Malaysia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dograexposures/5763418119/








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2642/4048716365_57b2f7851a_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bvlgari Hotels & Resorts Bali - INDONESIA









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwicollection/5394406546

Hyatt Regency Phuket - THAILAND









https://www.flickr.com/photos/the_phuket_club/12769598934

The Westin Langkawi - MALAYSIA









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bangsar-babe/9036019259


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Ritz-Carlton, Bali - INDONESIA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alex-aw/4814990785

*Four Seasons Resort, Langkawi- MALAYSIA*

DSCN0793 by atanava, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Marina Bay Sands*
SINGAPORE









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wozza_nz/15924530141








https://www.flickr.com/photos/rushinroulette/15289733534


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysia establishes world’s first Asean-focused travel channel*
Posted on March 10, 2015, Tuesday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2015/0...es-worlds-first-asean-focused-travel-channel/

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia has established the world’s first Asean-focused travel channel, GOASEAN.

*The announcement on GOASEAN was made last Sunday at the ITB Berlin 2015 (Internationale Tourismus-Börse Berlin), the world’s largest tourism trade fair.*

The channel is aimed at showcasing the region’s varied natural attractions and cultural exoticism to leisure seekers and tourism investors alike, said GOASEAN Sdn Bhd in a statement yesterday.

Asean will have a combined Gross Domestic Product of US$3 trillion by 2017 with a consumer market of 650 million by 2020.

Sixty per cent of its growing population is below 35 years and expected to achieve middle class status by 2030.

Tourist arrivals in Asean grew tremendously from 65 million in 2009 to 98 million in 2013.

“Asean countries offer a rich and diverse cultural heritage that we are proud to share.

“With our increasing regional economic integration, it is clear that ASEAN is a vibrant and growing area of opportunity,” said Datuk Dr Ong Hong Peng, Secretary General, Ministry of Tourism and Culture Malaysia, during the announcement of the channel.

Ong said, GOASEAN will be the ideal platform for all tourism industry players in the region to showcase their unique offerings.

“It will help spur the region’s travel industry growth, promote intra-ASEAN travel, enhance mutual respect and appreciation for each other’s culture and heritage, while bringing people together in line with the Malaysian Prime Minister’s stated vision of a People-Centred Asean,” he added.

GOASEAN said it will broadcast 24 hours a day throughout the year from various platforms, primarily IPTV, Mobile, DTH and digital platforms.

The content will focus on 10 clear segments of tourism, namely Shopping, Sports and Music tourism, Festival & Food tourism and Health & Nature Tourism Business. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Dhara Dhevi Chiang Mai Resort*
Dhara Dhevi Chiang Mai Resort is a one of the most luxury resort in Thailand. There structure build in ancient Lanna Style.

Dhara Dhevi Chiang Mai Resort by Napon Tippayamontol, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice thread and a great way to know more about South East Asian countries.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice thread showing bits of south east asian countries.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SINGAPORE & MALAYSIA









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14426448803/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*US-Asean Leaders Summit 2016*
US president Barack Obama welcomed the 10 Asean leaders at the two-day retreat at the Sunnylands Resort in the south California desert. 



chanlatorre said:


> Special US-ASEAN Summit.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SINGAPORE


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MALAYSIA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

THAILAND


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

INDONESIA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PHILIPPINES


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

VIETNAM


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Association of Southeast Asian Nations*
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/05/what-is-asean-explainer

Established in late 2015 by the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (itself founded in 1967), the AEC has been seen as a way to promote economic, political, social and cultural cooperation across the region. The idea was to move South-East Asia towards a globally competitive single market and production base, with a free flow of goods, services, labour, investments and capital across the 10 member states.



















The AEC’s vision for the next nine years, laid out in the AEC Blueprint 2025, includes the following:

1. A highly integrated and cohesive economy

2. A competitive, innovative, and dynamic ASEAN

3. Enhanced connectivity and sectoral cooperation

4. A resilient, inclusive, people-oriented and people-centred region

5. A global ASEAN. 

Although working within the confines of the AEC integration timetable has been a struggle for member states, their efforts have paid off: many companies have already approached ASEAN as one region. This has been helped by the ASEAN Single Window (ASW), a regional initiative to allow free movement of goods across borders. But progress is slow: the region can only proceed at the behest of national governments, and with every ASEAN country so different, a common vision can be hard to arrive at.










*What has it achieved?*

ASEAN is one of the success stories of modern economics. In 2014, *the region was the seventh-largest economic power in the world.* It was also the third-largest economy in Asia, with a combined GDP of US$2.6 trillion – higher than in India.

Between 2007 and 2014, ASEAN trade increased by a value of nearly $1 trillion. Most of that (24%) was trade within the region, followed by trade with China (14%), Europe (10%), Japan (9%) and the United States (8%). During the same period, foreign direct investment (FDI) rose from $85 billion to $136 billion, and in share to the world from 5% to 11%. *With 622 million people ASEAN is the world’s third largest market*, which behind China and India has the third largest labour force.

*Why was it set up?*

ASEAN was founded in 1967 by the five South-East Asian nations of Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore and Thailand. This was during the polarized atmosphere of the Cold War, and the alliance aimed to promote stability in the region. Over time, the group expanded to include its current 10 members.

Regional cooperation was further extended with the creation of the ASEAN Plus Three forum in 1997, which included China, South Korea and Japan. And then the East Asia Summit, which began taking place in 2005 and has expanded to include India, Australia, New Zealand, Russia and the United States.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*JAKARTA, INDONESIA*



Dito Roso said:


> *My Photo Collection of Grand Rubina*


*MANILA, PHILIPPINES*



> 26th Street corner 3rd Avenue, Bonifacio Global City (March 2013) by Dexter Baldon, on Flickr
> Rizal Drive, Bonifacio Global City (March 2013) by Dexter Baldon, on Flickr
> L1001292.jpg by John Moynihan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Raisa - Kali Kedua (INDONESIA)
Bahasa Indonesia






Sarah Geronimo - Kilometro (PHILIPPINES)
Tagalog Language


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*UPDATE: 
ASEAN TOP 10 BILLIONARES 2016*
http://www.forbes.com/



> 1. PHILIPPINES - Henry Sy $12.9 B (SM Investments Corporation)
> 2. THAILAND - Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi $10.7 B (beverages)
> 3. MALAYSIA - Robert Kuok $10 B (palm oil/shipping/real estate)
> 4. INDONESIA - R. Budi Hartono	$8.1 B (banking, tobacco)
> ...


*GDP per capita 2015 (current US$)*
http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NY.GDP.PCAP.CD?name_desc=false



> Singapore - 52,888.7
> Brunei Darussalam 36,607.9
> Malaysia - 9,766.2
> Thailand - 5,816.4
> ...


*UPDATE: ASEAN TOP 10 COMPANIES 2016*
http://www.forbes.com/



> #253 DBS Group
> Country: Singapore
> Industry: Regional Banks
> CEO: Piyush Gupta
> ...


*UPDATE: ASEAN TOP 10 UNIVERSITIES 2016*
http://www.topuniversities.com/



> SINGAPORE - 12 National University of Singapore (NUS)
> SINGAPORE - 13 Nanyang Technological University, Singapore (NTU)
> MALAYSIA - 133 Universiti Malaya (UM) LogoUniversiti Malaya (UM)
> THAILAND - 252 Chulalongkorn University
> ...


*(UNDP 2015) Human Development Report 2015*
hdr.undp.org/sites/default/files/2015_human_development_report.pdf


> 11 Singapore
> 31 Brunei Darussalam
> 62 Malaysia
> 93 Thailand
> ...


*Global Competitiveness Index 2015-2016*
http://reports.weforum.org/global-competitiveness-report-2015-2016/competitiveness-rankings/


> 2	Singapore
> 18	Malaysia
> 32	Thailand
> 37	Indonesia
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, nazrey :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Source: http://aseanup.com/asean-infographics-population-market-economy/


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*ZAMBOANGA CITY, PHILIPPINES* dubbed as "_Asia's Latin City_".

Un Mundo de Paz!
_*Pascua na Zamboanga 2016*_











_photo (c) IG: @promdi_diary_









_photo (c) IG: @mimi.siso_









_photo (c) IG: @dreiy27_​


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SEMARANG, INDONESIA

A Glimpse of Semarang by Rudy Sempur, on Flickr



> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Kuala Lumpur–International
> Indonesia AirAsia	- Singapore
> SilkAir - Singapore


MALACCA CITY, MALAYSIA









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8529/29104185035_2b8f945f5e_h.jpg



> Connecting Asean
> Malindo Air	- Pekanbaru
> XpressAir	- Pekanbaru, Charter: Palembang


DALAT, VIETNAM









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ion_12.jpg/1024px-Da_Lat_train_station_12.jpg


> Connecting Asean
> Thai Vietjet Air	- Bangkok–Suvarnabhumi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PHU QUOC, VIETNAM









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...c_plage_sao.jpg/1024px-Phu_quoc_plage_sao.jpg


> Connecting Asean
> Bangkok Airways	- Bangkok–Suvarnabhumi
> Vietnam Airlines - Siem Reap


CAN THO CITY, VIETNAM

Cầu Đi Bộ @ Cần Thơ, ĐBSCL by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr



> Connecting Asean
> Thai Vietjet Air	- Charter: Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi


YOGYAKARTA, INDONESIA









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...t-view.jpg/1024px-Borobudur-Nothwest-view.jpg


> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Kuala Lumpur–International
> Indonesia AirAsia	- Kuala Lumpur–International, Singapore
> Malaysia Airlines	- Kuala Lumpur–International (resume 3 June 2018)
> Silk Air	- Singapore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUCHING, MALAYSIA




> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Pontianak, Singapore
> Malaysia Airlines	- Singapore
> Scoot - Singapore
> XpressAir -	Pontianak


PADANG, INDONESIA

Grand Mosque West Sumatera, Padang, West Sumatra, Indonesia by Jonny Yandri Guci, on Flickr


> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Kuala Lumpur–International
> Indonesia AirAsia	- Singapore (begins 9 February 2018)


PEKANBARU, INDONESIA









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13783731953/


> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Kuala Lumpur–International
> Jetstar Asia Airways	- Singapore
> Malindo Air	- Melaka
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BORACAY, PHILIPPINES











> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Kuala Lumpur–International
> Scoot - Singapore
> SilkAir - Singapore


MIRI, MALAYSIA









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mohq/2971190669/


> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Singapore
> Malaysia Airlines	- Singapore
> XpressAir	- Pontianak


PONTIANAK, INDONESIA









http://pontinesia.com/index.php?destinasi&id=melayu



> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Kuala Lumpur–International, Kuching


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BALIKPAPAN, INDONESIA








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7391/12115605136_72582cf502_c.jpg


> Connecting Asean
> Silk Air -	Singapore


MANADO, INDONESIA











> Connecting Asean
> Silk Air -	Singapore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SUVANNAKHET, LAOS









http://www.laostourism.org/laos-destinations/savannakhet/


> Connecting Asean
> Lao Airlines	Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi


BATAM, INDONESIA









http://www.funtasyisland.com/


> Connecting Asean
> Malindo Air	- Kuala Lumpur—Subang


BINTULU, MALAYSIA









https://www.viamichelin.fr/web/Hotel/Bintulu-97000-Samalaju_Resort_Hotel-w8t7mu1t



> Connecting Asean
> AirAsia	- Singapore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DONG HAI, VIETNAM









https://ilovehuetour.com/hue-beaches/


> Connecting Asean
> Jetstar Pacific Airlines	- Chiang Mai


TARAKAN, INDONESIA









https://thebutterflys.wordpress.com/2014/10/23/the-travelers-diary-derawan-island-borneo/


> Connecting Asean
> Malaysia Airlines operated by MASwings	- Tawau


TAWAU, MALAYSIA

Bohey Island by Mafiaburger Mafiaburger, on Flickr


> Connecting Asean
> Malaysia Airlines operated by MASwings	- Tarakan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

NAYPYIDAW, MYANMAR









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79530344


> Connecting Asean
> Bangkok Airways - Bangkok–Suvarnabhumi


IPOH, MALAYSIA

Lost World of Tambun by jonx sebial, on Flickr


> Connecting Asean
> Firefly	- Singapore
> Scoot	- Singapore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SINGAPORE*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 43









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31976618645/


> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *MALAYSIA*
> *11 AIRLINES, 10 DESTINATIONS*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 35









http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#

*Kuala Lumpur–International*


> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *SINGAPORE
> 8 AIRLINES, 1 DESTINATIONS*
> AirAsia - Singapore
> ...


*Kuala Lumpur–Subang*


> *SINGAPORE*
> Firefly	- Singapore
> 
> *THAILAND*
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*JAKARTA*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 8









From getty images



> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *SINGAPORE
> 7 AIRLINES, 1 DESTINATIONS*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*BANGKOK*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 24

A morning at Lumphini Park by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr
* Bangkok– Suvarnabhumi*


> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *SINGAPORE
> 5 AIRLINES, 1 DESTINATIONS*
> 
> ...


* Bangkok–Don Mueang*



> *SINGAPORE*
> Scoot - Singapore
> Siam Air	- Singapore
> Thai AirAsia - Singapore
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MANILA*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 10

#Manila, #Philippines via @cebupacificair #5J566 ✈ #Skyline #Skyscraper #travel #airplane #flight #asia #makati #pasay #naia #airport #aviation #city #pinoy #filipino #aerial #beautiful #instagramhub #instagramers #instadaily #insta #igers #igers by itsmemoonray, on Flickr



> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *SINGAPORE
> 5 AIRLINES, 1 DESTINATIONS*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*HANOI*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 9

vl_05712 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *SINGAPORE
> 5 AIRLINES, 1 DESTINATION*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*BANDAR SERI BEGAWAN*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 8









https://www.flickr.com/photos/azrolazmi/14151050978/


> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *MALAYSIA
> 3 AIRLINES, 2 DESTINATION*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PHNOM PENH*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 7









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...penh_skyline.jpg/1024px-Phnompenh_skyline.jpg



> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *VIETNAM
> 5 AIRLINE, 2 DESTINATION*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*VIENTIANE*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 7









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c4/PhaThatLuang.jpg


> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *THAILAND
> 4 AIRLINES, 1 DESTINATION*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*YANGON*
TOAL DESTINATIONS - 6

Shwedagon Pagoda in Yangon, Myanmar by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


> CONNECTING ASEAN
> *THAILAND
> 8 AIRLINES, 1 DESTINATION*
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*ASEAN GAME CHANGER*
Changi Airport Terminal 5
Increase Changi’s annual capacity by 50 million passengers initially and up to 70 million if needed – which would mean 150 million passengers a year, compared with the current capacity of 82 million.

Air Asia Malaysia Singapore 20180114_115851 LG by Canada Good, on Flickr

Suvarnabhumi Airport Phase II 
To boost airport capacity to 90 million passengers a year

Thailand by Diethelm Scheidereit, on Flickr

Digital Free Trade Zone (DFTZ)
DFTZ will be a boost to Malaysia’s eCommerce roadmap that was introduced in 2016, which aims to double the nation’s eCommerce growth and increase the GDP contribution to RM211 billion (approximately US$47.68 billion) by year 2020.
https://www.mdec.my/news/malaysia-launches-worlds-first-digital-free-trade-zone









https://www.j-propves.com.my/?cur=news/view&id=8277&title=Local_goods_going_places_with_DFTZ
KLIA aerial by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Jack Ma opens Malaysia's 'digital free trade zone'
Malaysia’s government anticipating the joint venture with Alibaba will handle US$65 billion worth of goods once in full flow, and create 60,000 jobs by 2025. The aim is that smaller businesses – down to one-person online merchants – can make use of the trade hub as easily as larger companies. It’ll also be used for non-ecommerce purposes, such as for global exports.
https://www.techinasia.com/jack-ma-...trade-zone-eye-southeast-asias-ecommerce-boom









https://mydftz.com/media-gallery/

Refinery and Petrochemical Integrated Complex (RAPID), Johor
Pengerang RAPID project will have the capacity to produce 300, 000 barrels per day









http://blog.wonderlist.property/why-invest-iskandar-malaysia/

Mactan-Cebú International Airport, Cebu









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146148763&postcount=22046









East Coast Rail Link (ECRL)
600 km standard gauge, in progress to facilitate Maritime Silk Road









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibviVCLwHio

Thailand Double-track Railway
The metre gauge project will shorten the travelling distance, increase loading capacity, save energy and travelling costs and reduce pollution problem









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=822384&page=42

Indonesia Double-track Railway









https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/-7.5274/109.2012

China-Laos railway









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhgkcY49PM

China-Myanmar railway









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unNjvXDaeLI

Bang Sue Grand Station, Bangkok









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536809&page=97

Trans Sumatera Toll Road
The road's length is planned to be more than 2,800 km, consists of 17 main lines (segments), and 7 connecting lines.









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142891064&postcount=2642

PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY
The length of the entire highway is expected to be about 2,083 kilometres for the Malaysian section, 168 kilometres for the Bruneian section









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOKsa_7-Xsc

Port Of Tanjung Priok Expansion, Jakarta









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129112874&postcount=2

Dawei Port, Myanmar










Long Thanh International Airport, New Ho Chi Minh City airport, Vietnam









https://baomoi.com/giai-trinh-dien-tich-dat-thu-hoi-lam-san-bay-long-thanh/c/24019164.epi

Airport City - U-Tapao International Airport, Pattaya, Thailand









http://thaipublica.org/2017/04/eec1-5-4-2560/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*UPDATE 2017: HUMAN DEVELOPMENT INDEX *
*Very High human development*
SINGAPORE - Singapore 0.932
BRUNEI - Brunei 0.853
MALAYSIA - Kuala Lumpur 0.822 
MALAYSIA - Selangor 0.819
MALAYSIA - Penang 0.803 
Malaysia 0.802

*High human development*
LAO PDR - Vientiane Municipality 0.795
MALAYSIA - Melaka 0.794
MALAYSIA - Negeri Sembilan 0.789
MALAYSIA - Johor 0.785
THAILAND - Central incld Bangkok 0.782
MALAYSIA - Perak 0.778
INDONESIA - DKI Jakarta 0.775
MALAYSIA - Kedah 0.769
MALAYSIA - Perlis 0.767 
MALAYSIA - Pahang 0.766
MALAYSIA - Terengganu 0.762
PHILIPPINES - National Capital Region (Manila) 0.756 
Thailand 0.755
INDONESIA - DI Yogyakarta 0.752
THAILAND - South Thailand 0.752
MALAYSIA - Labuan Federal Territory 0.742
INDONESIA - East Kalimantan 0.740
THAILAND - North Thailand 0.739
VIETNAM - Red River Delta 0.738
PHILIPPINES - Calabrazon 0.735
PHILIPPINES - Cordillera Admin Region 0.734
INDONESIA - Riau (incl. Riau islands) 0.734
THAILAND - Northeast Thailand 0.731
MALAYSIA - Kelantan 0.730
VIETNAM - South East 0.729
INDONESIA - Bali 0.727
INDONESIA - West Sumatra 0.722
CAMBODIA - Phnom Penh 0.720 
INDONESIA - North Sulawesi 0.718
PHILIPPINES - I-llocos 0.713 
PHILIPPINES - III-Central Luzon 0.712
MALAYSIA - Sarawak 0.709
INDONESIA - Bangka Belitung 0.707
INDONESIA - Bengkulu 0.706
INDONESIA - DI Aceh 0.703
INDONESIA - North Sumatra 0.701 

*Medium human development*
INDONESIA - Banten 0.699 
Philippines 0.699
PHILIPPINES - II-Cagayan Valley 0.699
VIETNAM - North Central Coast and South Central Coast 0.697
INDONESIA - South Sumatra	0.696 
Indonesia 0.694
Vietnam 0.694
INDONESIA - East Java	0.692
LAO PDR - Vientiane Province 0.691
PHILIPPINES - VII-Central Visayas 0.685
PHILIPPINES - VI-Western Visayas 0.681
PHILIPPINES - V-Bicol 0.678
PHILIPPINES - VIII-Eastern Visayas 0.678
PHILIPPINES - XI-Davao 0.676
MALAYSIA - Sabah 0.674 
PHILIPPINES - XIII-Caraga 0.671
PHILIPPINES - IX-Zamboanga Peninsula 0.670
LAO PDR - Borikhamxay 0.668
MYANMAR - Yangon 0.664
PHILIPPINES - X-Northern Mindanao 0.661
VIETNAM - Mekong River Delta 0.659
PHILIPPINES - XII-SOCCSKSARGEN 0.650
VIETNAM - North East, North West	0.646
VIETNAM - Central Highlands	
PHILIPPINES - IVB-MIMAROPA	0.644
INDONESIA - Central Sulawesi	0.640
INDONESIA - West Nusa Tenggara	0.640
INDONESIA - East Nusa Tenggara	0.635
LAO PDR - Xiengkhuang 0.628
LAO PDR - Sayabury 0.623
INDONESIA - Gorontalo 0.622
MYANMAR - Kachin 0.618
CAMBODIA - Takaev 0.612
CAMBODIA - Kaoh Kong	0.608
MYANMAR - Kayah 0.608
MYANMAR - Mon 0.607
LAO PDR - Champasack 0.604
Lao PDR 0.601
MYANMAR - Mandalay, NayPyitaw	0.595
LAO PDR - Luangnamtha	0.592
CAMBODIA - Kandal	0.591
CAMBODIA - Banteay Mean Chey	0.590
CAMBODIA - Kampot/Krong Kaeb/Krong Preah Sihanouk	0.585
MYANMAR - Magway	0.582
Cambodia 0.581
LAO PDR - Sekong	0.581
MYANMAR - Chin	0.579
INDONESIA - Irian Jaya (Papua and Papua Barat) 0.578
Myanmar 0.577
CAMBODIA - Kampong Spueu 0.575
MYANMAR - Taninthayi 0.575
CAMBODIA - Svay Rieng	0.574
LAO PDR - Khammuane	0.569
MYANMAR - Sagaing 0.569
MYANMAR - Bago 0.568
LAO PDR - Luangprabang	0.568
PHILIPPINES - ARMM 0.563
CAMBODIA - Kampong Chhnang	0.561
LAO PDR - Attapeu	0.559
LAO PDR - Bokeo	0.557
CAMBODIA - Kampong Cham (incl Tboung Khmum)	0.557

*Low human development*
MYANMAR - Ayeyarwaddy 0.552
CAMBODIA - Pousat	0.551
MYANMAR - Kayin 0.549
CAMBODIA - Kampong Thum	0.544
CAMBODIA - Siem Reab/Otdar Mean Chey 0.541
MYANMAR - Rakhine 0.540
LAO PDR - Savannakhet	0.533
LAO PDR - Oudomxay 0.532
CAMBODIA - Mondol Kiri/Rotanak Kiri	0.506
CAMBODIA - Preah Vihear/Stueng Traeng/Kracheh	0.504
MYANMAR - Shan 0.500
LAO PDR - Saravane	0.498
LAO PDR - Phongsaly - 0.497

https://hdi.globaldatalab.org/areadata/shdi/


----------

